# Lets see the travel humidors...



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

How do you travel with your smokes...whether is just around town or around the world. I know there are some custom cases out there. 

I will post pics of mine when I find the camera


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

CheapHumidors said:


>


Sam I have the same case Bro! Mine is a 15 count!!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

salmonfly said:


> Sam I have the same case Bro! Mine is a 15 count!!


Haha yours is bigger (no jokes). I find the 10 ct good enough, although for the extra like $2 it's worth upgrading to the 15 anyways!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I got a few different ones I will have to take pictures of. 

I got the travel case from the CAO Champions Sampler awhile back. A Punch leather 3 cigar case I just got. And then a bunch of empty tubo's from cigars I smoked, and a special one I got in a bomb from Sir Shuckins himself!

Pictures will hopefully come soon. Describing them doesn't do any justice without pictures.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't know where the Puffers are that I bombed with these a few months back! I KNOW some of y'all have travel humidors because I sent them to you lol.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

I had to buy mine. It's a 5 count. I just throw it in a saddlebag and I'm good to go.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

if this doesnt impress ya, i dont know what will...


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

Zero Haliburton

















Pelican


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> if this doesnt impress ya, i dont know what will...


I am truly impressed, all hale king Terry!! :clap2: :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:

Now I call that a man thinking on the go, that is impressive Bro!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

5/10/15/30/50


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

One for every occasion Dave?


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

smelvis said:


> 5/10/15/30/50


Dave travel humidors is just like the lyric to that sound, I can't remember the name but it goes like this, 
5/10/15/20/25/30 LOL!! ound:ound:ound:
:focus:


----------



## Vindi (Aug 24, 2007)

budkole said:


> Zero Haliburton
> 
> Pelican


I just have one word. NICE!

Appears I don't have enough post to post the pics in the quote so...


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome cases Frank....those are like something James Bond 007 would carry....



salmonfly said:


> I am truly impressed, all hale king Terry!! :clap2: :bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:
> 
> Now I call that a man thinking on the go, that is impressive Bro!!


Thanks Raph...too bad you Swedes dont have access to the superb technology coming out of China these days....i consider myself lucky to found such a traveldor as this one!



s_vivo said:


> One for every occasion Dave?


lol... +1 to that Scott

Dave is DA MAN!


----------



## budkole (Sep 3, 2008)

ejgarnut said:


> Awesome cases Frank....those are like something James Bond 007 would carry....


Thanks, i got the pelican off of ebay a few years ago for $20 complete!


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

budkole said:


> Zero Haliburton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How those smokes right there are ridin' in a 5-star hotel!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm using a "Don Salvatore Travel Humidor," mahogany, $30 from Famous-Smoke.com. I think it's a very nice piece for the price.



















Here's a photo of mine, from another thread I just posted:


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Sam I have the same case Bro! Mine is a 15 count!!


Your travel humidor holds 3X more than my 'main' humidor


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

z0diac said:


> Your travel humidor holds 3X more than my 'main' humidor


What you need is a friend in the humidor industry to hook you up with a cheap humidor... :drinking: lol


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> What you need is a friend in the humidor industry to hook you up with a cheap humidor... :drinking: lol


Hehe. I know woodworkers (cabinetmakers) and was thinking of just having a custom one done. I'm a metalworker myself and briefly contemplated making an all-stainless-steel one with either cedar-lined insides, or stainless box with an mirrors all lining the insides with cedar strips. But I don't really go for the 'modern' look. I prefer the very earthy/woody looking ones.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

z0diac said:


> Hehe. I know woodworkers (cabinetmakers) and was thinking of just having a custom one done. I'm a metalworker myself and briefly contemplated making an all-stainless-steel one with either cedar-lined insides, or stainless box with an mirrors all lining the insides with cedar strips. But I don't really go for the 'modern' look. I prefer the very earthy/woody looking ones.


Fair enough! If you make a metal one be sure to post some pics for us to salivate over


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

budkole said:


> Zero Haliburton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats sick.


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

nice travel humidors guys :thumb: here is mine


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Zero Haliburton

Sickest travel humidor made


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

Ready for the Golf Course!! 

2nd Row below looks EXACTLY like the top one.


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

that didnt work pics didn't post


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

The traveler I built for the trip to the bahamas I just went on the last two weeks and for my vegas trip back in December. The isom smoke were purchased at havana humidor in atlantis and were great. They were a bit overpriced but still great. I humidified with 65% beads and it held perfect for the two weeks while I was there. I brought four smokes with me as well to keep me entertained the whole time.


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

I customized my Cigar Caddy. This is actually a dye-sublimation metal plate. It's an awesome process.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Since this old thread had been bumped, I need to retract all my praise for the Don Salvatore travel humidor. It worked great when ambient humidity was near the target humidity, but, during the winter, when ambient humidity plummeted, it failed to hold humidity.

Nowadays, it's only useful if I'm going somewhere for a few hours and want an aesthetically pleasing box to hold a few sticks. For travel, I use a cheap plastic food container from Walmart with a foam tray from CigarSolutions, cut to fit the food container.


----------



## ematic_393 (Sep 7, 2011)

Cigar caddy


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Not to get made fun of, but I saw this in cigar aff. magazine

Andre Garcia Cigar Attache

Leather cigar attaché by Andre garcia

I don't have one but I want one. There's a Xmas present idea for you, fellow puffers








s


----------

